# shampoo



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Going to be doing some experimenting here pretty soon, I'm thinking, but I thought I'd ask in case some of this had already been done. I made shampoo using a recipe in Failor's book (the conditioning one, with jojoba oil). Anyhow, it turned out fine, but in our hard water, it pretty much leaves a film of what is probably soap scum on my hair. I've tried a ACV rinse after shampooing, and that's ok, but it's an extra thing to do that I'd rather not. Plus I've had requests for shampoo and I can't see someone wanting to do a vinegar rinse every time they wash their hair. If it was me and that was the requirement for using some GM shampoo (and with the costs of it, it's going to be high end compared to, say, Suave at the grocery store), I'd probably just get something else that wasn't such a PITA. It felt the same way on my skin when used as a body wash...very squeaky feeling. And when it's my hair, it feels heavy and filmy once it dries. Not nice. 

So, anyone here found a solution to this problem? Do shampoo bars made with NaOH work better than the liquid shampoo with KOH in this regard? Looking on the Dish board, a lot of people there seem to do SynDet shampoo, but I have no desire to do that, and that's not what my customers would want, anyway.


----------



## Robynlynn (Jul 2, 2010)

I've read that the ingredient Silk Protien is what helps to give the shampoo recipes a "clean rinse". I had the same problem when I tried making a batch. I have yet to decide whether I want to purchase yet another ingredient for making shampoo.
We have good luck with products from the Wholesale soap making supplies web-sight..http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/ let me know if you try it!


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Well, I have some silk I could dissolve in my lye mixture next time and see. (Not the hydrolyzed silk protein, just regular silk, but if I dissolve it in the lye, I would think it would be about the same.)


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2010)

different recipes can also yield different results.. I prefer ones made with just Olive oil, apricot kernel, a little coconut and castor oil for shampoos.. 
they don't seem to leave that film there.. 
Barb


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks, Barb. I'll have to try another recipe.


----------



## kuwaha (Aug 22, 2009)

Stacey, I used your regular soap on my hair and it was great  but do let me know if the shampoos bars work out, I'll have to place an order!


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

:biggrin


----------

